# Welcome!



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I want to take this opportunity on behalf of the staff and members of www.routerforums.com to welcome you to our site. We want your visit to be pleasant and productive. You will find sections dedicated to different uses of routers, general woodworking, other power tools and accessories. Not sure about a term or description? Visit the Glossary section. There is a Gallery section where you can view photo's of completed projects. Take a moment and introduce yourself, tell us about your experience and projects. We are here for an exchange of ideas and information. If you are new to woodworking or a seasoned pro we are glad you have joined. The only dumb question is the one not asked. You will see a list of who is on-line on the bottom of the main menu page. Staff members names are in bold type, and you may contact us by clicking on a name and selecting "Private Message". We respond as quickly as possible. Please help support our site by clicking on at least one ad each visit. You will find good information, great deals, save time and money, and best of all help keep this a free site.
Thanks again for joining.


----------



## J's Woodshop (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the routerforums J'S Woodshop.


----------



## Grandpasworkshop (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for welcomre commity


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums woodworker1. Happy to have you join our group of woodworkers. Hope to hear more from you.


----------



## west (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks a rank amatuer here, hoping to learn!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums West. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## tenacity1255 (Aug 8, 2008)

*riobi router*

Help...I have a Riobi R161 (or R162) router/table combo set...I have lost the collet wrench...please tell me where I can find one...I have tried the Riobi sites with no success..
Thanks


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

They sell Riobi at Home Depot. You might try there.


----------



## flintstone (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Thank you for accepting me into your forum. I am new and a beginner in woodworking. I want to gather enough information to get justification from my wife for me to buy a router. 

Flintstone


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Flintstone.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

We are glad to have so many new members. Please take the time to fill in your profile with your State/Provence and Country. This is so we can assist you with any problems that may come up, refer you to experts in your area, and help members in your area locate you. Woodworking is best when shared with friends and often groups go in together for greatly discounted purchases. If a manufacturer does not stand behind a product we want to know about it, and if they provide service above and beyond the norm we want to hear that too. We all benefit from this sharing.


----------



## flintstone (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks you so much.


----------

